# Sermons For This Lord's Day (10/4/09)



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2009)

I attended (the girls were sick this morning) Faith Reformed PCA and heard a fine sermon on Matthew 6:5-8, the preface to the Lord's Prayer, given by Don Kistler's nephew. 


What was exposited in the church where you worship this morning?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 4, 2009)

The Sovereignty of God-Daniel 4,Romans 8,Ephesians 2

It was phenomenal-Praise God who is our Sovereign God!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2009)

I preached this morning my penultimate sermon in Philippians, _The Content Church_ (Philippians 4:10-20)

*I. The Nature of Contentment (4:10-12a)*
A. Contentment is God Ordained
B. Contentment is Learned
C. Contentment is Other Centered

*II. The Secret of Contentment (4:12b-13)*
A. Understanding God’s Providence
B. Trusting in God’s Providence

*III. The Fruit of Contentment (4:14-20)*
A. Freedom
B. Growth
C. Blessing
*
Questions for Lunch:* (1) What sorts of things or circumstances make you discontent? How does this Scripture help you to be delivered from discontent? (2) What practical ways has Christ shown you strength this last week? Last month? Last year? (3) How does this passage affect the way we are to witness for Christ?


----------



## TimV (Oct 4, 2009)

*Today's sermons*

Ours was a detailed explanation of the differences between the Reformed understanding of the Commandment against graven images and other traditions, specifically Lutheran and Catholic. Mel Gibson's Passion was used as an example of how Protestant evangelicals are resurrecting old RC arguments in favor of watering down historic Reformed traditions.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2009)

Jesus' Teachings on Hell: What is Hell?
Matthew 5:29-30
The Biblical doctrine of Hell as a warning to unbelievers and a comfort to saints.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 4, 2009)

We heard a sermon on the last section of Philippians 2, on Timothy and Epaphroditus.

And a minor fiasco in the children's lesson, when we tried to sing a song with a complicated rhythm.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 4, 2009)

This morning I preached, "A Basin for Washing"–Exodus 30:17–21, 38:8
1. The Need of Initial Washing
2. The Need of Continual Washing

This evening I will be preaching on "God's Abundant Providence to Adam"–Genesis 1:26–2:25 & Westminster Larger Catechism, Q&A 20
1. A Provision of Abundant Life
2. A Provision of Abundant Help
3. A Provision of Abundant Fellowship
4. A Provision of Abundant Rest
5. A Provision of Abundant Glory

Both will be up shortly on SermonAudio.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 4, 2009)

Message: "The Heart of a True Pastor“ ~ 1 Thess. #9


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 4, 2009)

God's Saving Purposes Prevail Through Sinful and Godly Leaders
Acts 15:36-16:5

God cares for his churches through leaders who...
I. Recognize that Christians need continual strengthening
II. Are sinners who remain faithful to Christ
III. Look for potential leaders
IV. Adjust to the people while being inflexible about the gospel


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 4, 2009)

Our sermon was an exposition of psalm 84 and sadly we had an excommunication which was done jsut before the prayer of repentance.


----------

